# Omg



## jack burton (Feb 9, 2011)

Today my 03 vr6 was filthy, and i brought it to the car wash...the guy gets in after the wash, and stalls it going to drive it out of the washing bay...i though he just couldn't drvie too good, he stalls again. I ran to my car, and noticed he was trying to get it moving going into 3RD GEAR instead of 1ST???? I literally lifted him out of my car, and drove it out, was pissed off...no tip for them.

Did this put major wear on my clutch or transmission? It feels fine, i was so mad.


----------



## CodeMan (May 12, 2006)

Mad motorsport content, homie.


----------



## tektoo2 (Oct 18, 2001)

CodeMan said:


> Mad motorsport content, homie.


 :laugh:


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

You already posted this in the MKIV forum. Stop cross posting.


----------



## The_Unit_VW (Sep 18, 2010)

Got Hiiiiim!

My VR6 was filthy today (oh cool, I wonder how fast) so i brought to the car wash (oh wow, nevermind, what a prick):laugh:


----------



## Ewinkdub04 (Oct 5, 2010)

PSU said:


> You already posted this in the MKIV forum. Stop cross posting.


:laugh::laugh:


----------

